# Genesis of the Thousand



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

The Story
The Thousand Sons fell to Chaos during the Horus Heresy, however, they joined the corrupted Warmaster only when Prospero fell to the Space Wolves, and the Thousand Sons were forced to flee into the Eye of Terror. Horus accepted his brother into the ranks of the Chaos Space Marines, and joined him in his Heresy.

Only Ten Thousand years later did the truth begin to surface; a Sorcerer named Asquel Immortus, who always wandered about the past more than the present, was taken out of action during a raid on an Imperial Archive, where he and his fellow Thousand Sons were ambushed by Salamanders. The Sorcerer fell into a coma, and in this coma he witnessed an ancient conversation between the barbaric Space Wolves Primarch Leman Russ, and the great Warmaster Horus.

Asquel Witnessed the Warmaster ordering Leman to eradicate the Thousand Sons, Leman responding in how the original plan was to bring Magnus the Red before the Emperor. Asquel awoke immediately after seeing that conversation from long ago. When Asquel realized that it couldn’t have possibly been a dream, a terrible realization fell over him:

Chaos didn't welcome the Thousand Sons, Chaos forced the Thousand Sons into Chaos.

The psyker isolated himself in his chambers, brooding over this truth, and how it made everything he stood for nothing more than a lie. Months later, Asquel decided he needed to learn the truth, and the Sorcerer collected five other Psykers he knew would follow him, and departed from the main fleet, starting a long journey to discover the story behind the Heresy.

The Rules

1. The Minimal post requirement is one, five line paragraph, and any less than this minimum will result in a warning.
2. Don't be an anti-social Sorcerer, you are travelling with five others, so you might aswell try to get along.
3. Inactivity for four days without an explination as to why will result in a ban, and the character of the inactive user will perish.
4. Your characters can die, so use your brain, and use cover.
5. Killing anything that comes at you in one post is quite unreasonable, so don't expect to wipe out an entire battalion within the space of one post.
6. Only Sorcerers who had always been a part of the Thousand Sons will be accepted.
7. If you recieve three warnings, you'll be banned for five days.
8. Have fun!

The Character Sheet
Username: (Obvious.)
RP Name: (Be Original, you are a Sorcerer of the Thousand Sons, remember.)
Age: (100 to 9,000)
Appearance: (Minimum of 5 Lines in 1 Paragraph)
Personality: (Minimum of 5 Lines in 1 Paragraph)
History: (Minimum of 5 Lines in 2 Paragraphs, this also includes how you came to learn of Asquel’s quest.)
Wargear: (See Wargear section for details)
Psychic Powers: (See Psychic Powers section for details)

Wargear
A Chaos Sorcerer can outfit themselves with the following pieces of equipment:
Chaos Power Armor
Chaos Terminator Armor (Only 1 and ONLY 1, First come first served) - Taken by Rems
Jump Pack (Only 1 and ONLY 1, First come first served) - Taken by tyranno
Tzeentch-Blessed Power Armor (Allows the use of three Psychic powers, can upgrade from Power Armor after 2 Successful Missions)
Chaos Bike (Anyone not in Terminator Armor can use these)
Sarcophagus (The first Sorcerer to die may upgrade their caracter into a Dreadnought, by adding Sarcophagus into their Wargear. If your character dies and you want them to become a Dreadnought, PM me your request, and I'll give you wargear options. Only 1 and ONLY 1, First come first served)

Chaos Sorcerers can arm themselves with any of these weapons:
Force Weapon (Mandatory)
Bolt Pistol
Plasma Pistol (No limit, but can overheat and kill the Sorcerer if used post after post without cooling)

There is only one Terminator in the group, and he can arm himself with any of the following:
Force Weapon (Mandatory)
Twin-Link Bolter
Combi-Bolter (Any secondary weapon, but cannot change after selecting)

Psychic Powers
As your six man squad is comprised of Tzeentch worshipping Psykers, you can all use abilities that most can't even begin to comprehend, these abilities are as follows:
Doombolt (Works like a Bolter, for those who don't have them)
Gift of Chaos (Transforms the target into a Chaos Spawn, which perishes after two posts, this power can only be used once during a Mission, so use it wisely.)
Wind of Chaos (Instantly kills all enemies who aren't Commanders, or Special Characters, though Wind of Chaos can only be used once every two Missions.)
Bolt of Change (Works like a Lascannon, and can take out any one enemy, vehicle or otherwise.)
You can only select two of these abilities.

New Updates (Updates every Sunday)
23/10/11 - 2 New Sorcerers join Asquel
- New kind of Armor: Tzeentch-Blessed Power Armor

30/10/11 - 3 New Sorcerers join Asquel
- The Genesis has begun!
- New kind of Armor: Sarcophagus

The Sorcerers
Asquel Immortus - Power Armor/Bolt Pistol/Force Mace - Doombolt/Bolt of Change
Prometheus - Power Armor/Bolt Pistol/Force Weapon - Doombolt/Gift of Chaos
Trixous - Power Armor/Plasma Pistol/Force Sword/Jump Pack - Bolt of Change/Wind of Chaos
Motehp - Terminator Armor/Twin-Linked Bolter/Force Axe - Wind of Chaos/Bolt of Change
Drogharath - Power Armor/Bolt Pistol/Force Scythe - Doombolt/Bolt of Change
Karzek - Power Armor/Bolt Pistol/Force Halberd/Chaos Bike - Doombolt/Bolt of Change


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

C'mon people!


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

If allowed could I use the terminator armour option but with warp forged power armour instead?


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

No, if it isn't Terminator Armor, you can't take it as an option.

If you wish, I can include Warpforged Power Armor into the wargear in the next update, and for now you can stay with Power Armor, does that sound okay to you?


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Maybe, I may still not join it was just an idea. Give me a while to think and I'll let you know.


----------



## Lubacca (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm interested but currently at work. Let me get home and I'll see if I can get the gods of creativity to give me a boon and work this RP, cool?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

Well, I'm going to do something other than hack and slash. Off course it doesn't mean I can't be bloody.

Username: (obvious)

RP name: Prometheus

Age: Unknown, presumed to be around 9000

Appearance: Prometheus is tall and powerful while still being slim and adgile, his armour is fine and covered with all manner of symbols, colours and trophies. His helmet looks like a common thousand son's but is far grander than anything a regular battle-companion may possess. But, upon closer inspection it is obvious he is no stranger to combat; old wounds and bolter shots still exist on his armour's surface from many, many years of combat. His face has almost never been seen by other mortals and because of this he always wears his helmet.

Personality: The line between genius and madman is a very fine one, and no one is sure where he stands upon it. He is dishonest but can be very trustworthy, unlike the other servants of chaos he does not fear and hate his comrades. While others may fret over who is friend or foe but Prometheus does not, instead he will speak openly about his ideas and thoughts, believing that no man may work in a squad if he fears them all.

History: Prometheus first came into the service of the thousand sons just after the heresy, however he became split from them during the purging and was seperated for many years. After meeting some other deserters he made his way across the galaxy, losing friend after friend until he eventually stumbled upon the Thousand sons. With all his companions dead he re-accepted into the former legion. But, upon his first night of arrival he had a dream, a deamon of Tzeentch came to him and told him when he was about to die he would know it and only the gods would be able to help him.

He climbed the ranks of the thousand sons and became known as a sorcerer with no fear, respected by the others around him. he built up his skills and knowledge through various battles and conquests, working for many diffirent warlords, sorcerers and hereitics trying to understand chaos. Because, Prometheus still thinks that chaos can be used to beneifit all and destroy the other races of the galaxy, all they need is a leader to make it happen. although this theory may be considerably outdated amoung the thousand sons he cannot see why is isn't the truth. Recently he began working for a powerful Sorcerer called Asquel Immortus, he worked as a field officer and was part of the ambush that place Asquel into his coma. he and a few others survived and when Asquel came out with his insane theory prometheus could not resist to delve into the unknown.

Wargear: Power armour, bolt pistol and a force weapon shaped like a staff with a dragon's head made of warpsteel.

Psyhic powers: Doombolt, Gift of chaos


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

Karak, you are accepted.

Now we just need four more...


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

hello i would like to join
Username: tyranno the destroyer (well duh)

RP name: Trixous 

Age: 3,500

Appearance: wears a cape and scarred down his left eye. his eye color his a dark red and his armour is the standard power armour colour but his pack on his back have been sculpted into dragons. on his left shoulder pad is a mark tzeentch which he polishes after every battle. Small for a chaos space marine but stocky. force sword curved like a scimitar 

Personality: Normally silent but will talk when asked a direct question. will keep all things secret unless asked by Asquel Immortus

Wargearlasma pistol, force sword, power armour and jump pack.

Psyhic powers: bolt of change and wind of chaos


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

Looks good, but I still require a History before I can accept this, also, can you possibly flesh out the Appearance and Personality so they reach the minimum?


----------



## snarsnik and gobbla (Oct 4, 2011)

I would love to join, will try post soon


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

here is the new one as i have to change as i have to be in the thousand sons from the begining
Username: tyranno the destroyer (well duh)

RP name: Trixous 

Age: 3,500

Appearance: wears a cape and scarred down his left eye. his eye color his a dark red and his armour is the standard power armour colour but his pack on his back have been sculpted into dragons. on his left shoulder pad is a mark tzeentch which he polishes after every battle. Small for a chaos space marine but stocky. force sword curved like a scimitar with marks of tzeentch 

Personality: will communicate with other players willingly but doesn't like to talk about his past or the reason why he embarked on the quest. likes to work in a team as he believes there must be a way they can combine their powers to allow them to become one with tzeentch . likes to use physic powers as he feels more connected to tzeentch and like to get in close to distract the enemy. Is willing to lay down his life to those loyal to Asquel Immortus. Will never where a helmet as he believes that the last thing the enemy should see is his face.

History: Trixous history begins in a battlefield against the space marines where he was fighting among the thousand sons as a humble sorcerer when he was confronted by a librarian and they began in an epic duel of the mind. Trixous was knocked over and the librarian was about to unleash the killing blow when a bolt of change ruptured through his chest. Trixous stood up and looked across the battle field where he saw his savior. It was Asquel Immortus.

Trixous instantly began training to become stronger and believed that the only way was to worship Tzeentch non-stop he began sacrificing anything he had once a day normally it those he killed on the battle field whose souls had been absorbed by his blade and would even sacrifice his own immortal soul. When he discovered Asquel Immortus was embarking on a journey he made it his mission to travel with him after all he still owed him more than he could ever repay

Wargearlasma pistol, force sword, power armour and jump pack.

Psyhic powers: bolt of change and wind of chaos


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

I guess It'll do for now, accepted.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

One question. I thought jump packs were limit 1 and yet both people who have joined have taken one.

Edit: Also, is someone supposed to come up with a Char sheet for Asquel


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Some more free time's opened up and i do have a soft spot for the Thousand Son's. I'll post up my character sheet later, currently working on it. 

May i use the terminator armour?


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

@All who are participating: A Moderator has contacted me, causing me to realise that changes have to be made, so I've unaccepted all involved, and I'll only re-accept you when your application meets all the requirements.

I would also like you to re-read the rules, as I have made a couple of changes.

@Rems: Sure, so long as you can write the character sheet quick enough.

@Santaire: My mistake, I didn't realise that somethign like that happened, also, I'll be writing Asquel's character sheet.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

may i ask where are these new requirements?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

I've made changes to history and Tyranno can have the jump pack seeing as there is only meant to be one.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> I've made changes to history and Tyranno can have the jump pack seeing as there is only meant to be one.


thanks


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

*Username:* Rems
*
Role Play Name:* Motehp

*Age: *300 (‘true age’ not accounting for 10,000 years of warp dilation from time of the Great Crusade)

*Appearance:* Large and imposing, like a shaved gorilla, Motehp’s bulk is further accentuated by his baroque terminator armour. Fully armoured he is near three meters high and of considerable width. Under his warplate is skin a dusty copper colour, his eyes a stormy grey. Bald, his face is plain and craggy, weathered by centuries of war and melancholic humour. Even after one hundred centuries he still speaks with a slight unification era Terran accent, his voice like rumbling thunder. Vox distortion from his helm renders it inhumanly deep. 

His Tactical Dreadnought Armour is crimson, still proudly bearing his original legion colours. Its vermilion surface is chased with golden runic script and upon his left shoulder the symbol of the Thousand Sons legion rests. His right pauldron bears the mark of the Corvidae cult, with flowing oath papers. His breastplate bears the device of the Scarab Occult. To gaze upon Motehp is to look back in time to another age. 
*
Personality: * None would guess that behind his brutish appearance and thuggish persona lays a scholar’s intellect. It is a facade he has found useful to uphold taking exaggerated delight in the savagery of combat and speaking bluntly. In truth however his mind is of a scholarly persuasion and he has spent decades searching out forbidden tomes in an effort to master the warp and redeem his wayward kin, though so far his efforts have met with futility, building a mounting frustration and bitterness. Motehp has become increasingly melancholy since Ahriman’s rubric, lamenting the necessity of turning the majority of his brethren into automatons. While the flesh change was an abhorrent fate to be sure at least his battle brothers retained their minds until succumbing to mutation. He has become jaded and exhausted, sunk into a melancholy relived temporarily by the fires of battle. Little of the once noble astartes remains and he will gun down hapless civilians and loyalist astartes or fellow renegades with equal detachment, though the front he presents to others is of a roaring, bloodthirsty warrior. 

As a former disciple of Ahriman, Motehp too has rejected the worship of Tzeentch or indeed any of the ruinous powers. Motehp holds firm to the belief that Chaos, merely the embodiment of the warp; which at its basic nature is merely energy, can be mastered and controlled. Though the Imperial Truth has been proved wrong, Gods do indeed exist, Motehp sees no need to worship them just on account of their existence. Those astartes who have descended into the worship of the pantheon Motehp views with disgust and contempt. It is the weak of mind who seek solace in the embrace of the divine. 

Motehp most of all desires the impossible; the return of the legion to the old ways. Renegade or loyalist he cares not which, as long as the legion can be one again and its sanity restored. As such he takes a special interest in any new aspirants to the legion, glad to see new blood entering its ranks. He will however hold them to exacting standards, constantly comparing his fellows to the days of yore. It was in light of this forlorn hope that he supported Ahriman’s plans for the rubric, not foreseeing the disastrous consequences. 

10,000 years of war, betrayal, lies and chaotic infighting have left Mohetp embittered. He resents humanity and the Imperium for betraying his legion and he resents his legion for what they have done to themselves. Asquel Immortus’ mad mission has sparked the embers laying dormant in Mohetp. He finds himself more active, more alive; he feels what he has not for many centuries, hope. In this quest he hopes to find catharsis and closure. If Asquels vision are true then Moteph’s beliefs will be vindicated, vindication being one of the few things Motehp has left to live for.

*History:* Terran born, Motehp was one of the thousand marines remaining of the legion when Magnus was discovered. A member of the Corvidae cult, Ahriman himself was mentor to the rising Moteph, passing on many of his beliefs; most importantly the belief that chaos can be mastered, controlled. A veteran warrior Motehp was quickly assigned to the Scarab Occult, the elite tactical dreadnought armoured force of the Thousand Sons under the command of Ahriman. It was during this period that Motehp’s psychic abilities reached their peak, each member of the Scarab Occult deadly in their own right and unstoppable combined. 

During the scouring of Prospero Moteph was conflicted. He dearly wished to fight for his home as Arhiman urged but was reluctant to take the field without the orders of his primarch. Ultimately the urgings of his mentor and the savage depredations of the Space Wolves won him over and he fought tooth and nail to defend his adopted home. It was not to be however and Motehp with the rest of his legion was defeated and cast through the warp to what would become the Planet of the Sorcerers. 

He like many of his brothers at the time came to see the powers of Chaos as the solution the Thousand Sons required. When their own species had abandoned them, cast them out, the Pantheon, the elder forces of the warp were there. Here were beings that encouraged their use of sorcery and understanding of the warp. Motehp and his brother's had been illuminated to the true workings of the galaxy and had found that they were right, the Imperium wrong. The Emperor and his Imperial Truth was an abhorrent lie. He had kept this knowledge from them and then punished them when they reached for understanding themselves. He had sent their brother astartes to destroy them for daring to scale the summits of human knowledge. That was unjust, hypocritical, wrong. The Sons resolved to use this new found knowledge and show the Imperium their new power. The god's themselves were on their side. 

Motehp took part in the Heresy with equal parts sorrow and rage. He was aggrieved that it had come to this, that brother was killing brother and the great unity of humanity was undone, the dreams of an epoch dying. Rage and vengeance coursed through the astartes too though, how dare the Imperium censure those who only sought what was best for humanity. The thousand sons had done their utmost to protect and serve the emperor yet all their service and loyalty was thrown back in their faces, condemned by fearful and superstitious fools. He revelled in their warp granted superiority. 

After the Heresy Motehp watched aghast as the full horror of the flesh-change began sweeping through the legion. His previous hopes shattered it seemed the powers of Chaos were not the Thousand Son's salvation but their doom. Worst of all Magus seemed to do nothing to stop it, the red Cyclops lost in torpor. It was Ahriman, Motehp’s mentor and commanding officer who broached the solution, his now infamous rubric. Motehp was devastated by the results, forswearing himself from Ahriman’s service. He was however cast out from the legion with the rest of Arhiman’s cabal, his complicity in the spell enough to damn him. 

Adrift Motehp spent the subsequent years drifting from warband to warband and war to war, always keeping an ear out for rumours of occult knowledge. A powerful sorcerer and warlord in his own right he oft led raids on repositories of knowledge. Though an often powerful ally he was greeted with suspicion and disdain by the other Traitor Legionaries for he still clung to the old ways of his legion. Thus he was a pariah, wandering adrift, consumed by bitterness and regrets. 

His wanderings took him to the warband of Asquel Immortus, another sorcerer of the Thousand Sons. Initially distant, Motehp took him for just another rogue warlord. Content to serve with him for a while he was unattached to the sorcerer personally. Following their latest raid however something changed with Immortus, he was reborn. This new Asquel Immortus was a breath of fresh air to the aged warrior Motehp. Here was an astartes with ideals and vision. It was a mad quest, but such a cause was just what Motehp needed. Here was something he could focus on and dedicate himself to. He grew closer to his leader, pledged to see out this quest and learn the truth. 

*War-gear:* Tactical dreadnought armour. Twin linked bolter, Force Halberd. 

*Psychic powers:* Wind of Chaos, Bolt of Change. 

OOC- i thought it would be interesting in terms of character development and interaction to add this archaic figure, distant from his brothers, wishing for the way things used to be. I'm interested to see how he will get along with his more devoted comrades and whether his bitter melancholy will abate.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

@Rems: Looks great, but your character is above the age limit, which was set so that the characters couldnt've witnessed the Heresy first hand. 

@tyranno: Read the rules and the character sheet, they contain all the requirements needed.

@Karak: Accepted once more!


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

edited old one to make it more uptaded


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

But isn't Asqueul himself an original Thousand Son? And in the requirements you wrote that we're all original Thousand Son members. 

Also my character witnessing the Heresy and his developing ennui is a major cornerstone of his character. Does it make that much of a difference story wise? As someone who was on the front lines, with limited knowledge of events (and none of the knowledge that we as omniscient on lookers have). All he would know is that the Imperium turned on the Thousand Sons, which is presumably all the original members know/believe and what any new members would have been told. They don't know Russ was ordered only to take them alive or that the whole thing was a set up by the ruinous powers. 

I'm just not seeing the issue here. 

Please note i'm not trying to call you out here, just looking for some clarification as what you're asking is essentially a whole re-write of my character, which to be honest i'm not sure i see the reason for.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

...I guess I freaked over the whole 10,000 years in the warp, and I don't want you to re-write such a great character, and I guess you're right in saying that I did say 'Original Thousand Sons', though I meant it in the respect that they weren't part of another warband or loyalist chapter before the events of the RP, so you don't have to change your character.

Also, I never said that Asquel witnessed the Heresy...

EDIT:
I read your updated app Tyranno, but the problem still lies in the fact he doesn't really talk to anyone besides Asquel, which is against the rules.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

The Black Legionnaire said:


> EDIT:
> I read your updated app Tyranno, but the problem still lies in the fact he doesn't really talk to anyone besides Asquel, which is against the rules.


 changed it agian hope you like the new version


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

I like it, I'll accepted it, though I recommend you fix a couple of typos in the Personality section, other than that, it's good!


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Perhaps i could add in something along the lines of him initially seeing Chaos as the best/ only solution for the Thousand Son's but being turned off after the massive wave of mutations post heresy?

That way there's more of a shock and tragedy of learning it was all in vain and chaos manipulated them? I think that way he fits better with the angle you're trying to get across, the whole 'quest for truth'.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

That would be brilliant, also, you've been accepted.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Right i've added in a paragraph expressing how they were right to do what they did and were right all along while the emperor was a monstrous hypocrite who sent their brother astartes to destroy them. 

A question on game mechanics. Will we be able to use our psychic powers in non combat (or non designated spells) roles? For example scrying for traps or the future, reading minds, imbuing objects with the powers of chaos, conversing with daemons, sending people insane/ generally using our imaginations? 

Or can we solely use powers in the spells you listed? (could we come up with our own spells?)

Cheers.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

I don't see a reason why you can't use psychic powers outside of the battlefield, also, only the spells listed in the Psychic Powers section can be used in combat.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

Gentlemen, behold! Asquel Immortus!

Username: The Black Legionnaire

RP Name: Asquel Immortus

Age: 478

Appearance: Asquel has a square face with piercing, cobalt eyes, he is bald and has dark coloured skin. The Sorcerer’s armor is decorated with manuscripts and Tzeentch iconography, giving him the appearance of a seasoned veteran rather than a relatively young Sorcerer. Asquel uses a worn scroll, containing the words of an extinct chaos-worshipping civilization, as nothing more than a loin cloth hanging from his belt. His helmet belonged to Caliban, it is gold, and it resembles the mask of an ancient Terran Egyptian Pharoh's corpse.

Personality: Asquel always seeks knowledge, but unlike the rest of his Tzeentch worshipping brethren, he isn’t much of a schemer or a strategist, rather he is a researcher, always wanting to learn more about the past. Asquel has a strong hatred for the Loyalists, however, his faith in the Lord of Change is poor at best, and until he can learn the whole truth behind the heirtage of the Thousand Sons, he considers himself an enemy of Chaos. When not in combat, Asquel spends his time reading within his chambers, stopping only when they have reached their destination, or if they are under fire from another vessel.

History: Born to two Imperial civilians taken as slaves by a Thousand Sons warband, his fate was decided when his parents stepped out of line and were gunned down by the Rubric Marines that guarded the cells in which they were kept. Terrified, upset and confused, Asquel unleashed a incredibly powerful wave of psychic energy that killed all the other slaves in the holding cells, and disintegrated any Rubric Marine unfortunate enough to have been caught in the wave of warp energy.

Soon after this wave of psychic energy sprang from the boy, the leader of the warband, a Sorcerer named Caliban Immortus, approached the child who had destroyed all of his slaves and a few of his Rubric Marines, and decided that Asquel was to be his apprentice. From that day onwards, Caliban taught Asquel everything about the arcane arts; eventually, for unknown reasons, Caliban developed a father-like affection for Asquel, and eventually the two began reading ancient texts and forgotten lores.

One day, the Lord of Change struck a devastating blow that tore the two Sorcerers apart. The Warband struck their luckiest find in decades: an Imperial settlement filled with thousands of potential slaves. However, when Caliban, Asquel and their Tactical Dreadnought Armor clad Rubric Marines landed on the planet’s surface, they discovered that the world was locked in a hopeless battle with the Warriors of Mayhem, a renegade chapter clad in purple and silver.

Caught in-between two forces, Caliban and Asquel fought with all they had; eventually however, they couldn’t hold both sides off any longer and prepared to flee. Caliban was mortally wounded by rouge Plasma fire, and the seasoned Sorcerer died before the drop pod returned to the fleet. Asquel was taken over with grief, and he managed to come out of his depression too late to prevent his fleet from being taken over by a much more powerful warband.

The Leader of this Thousand Sons warband, a Daemon Prince named Ptolemy, recognized Asquel’s strength and appointed him as an advisor, and gave him his own group of Rubric Marines and Sorcerers to command. Asquel’s most recent mission ended in failure, when his squad was ambushed by Salamanders, putting the Sorcerer into a coma. When he awoke he gathered a group of Sorcerers and stole a light attack cruiser called _The Sorcerer’s Vendetta_.

Wargear: Power Armor, Bolt Pistol and Force Mace

Psychic Powers: Bolt of Change and Doombolt


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

this is for future references i have 2 questions
1)does the quest end if Asquel dies?
2)do i have to make a five line response to answer a question as in if i was asked go over there and shoot them do i have to do a five line response or can i just say O.K


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

Umm, can you rephrase the 2nd question?


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

rephrased it


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

In most rps speech can be short but your post must include 5 lines of text. To use your example you could describe how you got over there and what you were doing previously.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

To add on with what Santaire said, it would also be great if you could describe your character's emotions as well as his actions. It's our characters and their interaction with each other that brings an rpg to life and carries it along. Constantly reading 'bob did this then he did that' gets very boring very quickly. 

To further pad a post out you can describe your surroundings and how your character is interacting with them. Do his boots clank on the catwalk, sending vibrations through the frame for example? As always of course, the best way to write is to show, not tell.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

thank you very much for your answers helps a lot P.S weekend going around nans so wont be able to reply


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

my first question still hasn't been answered does the quest end if Asquel dies?


----------



## Euphrati (May 24, 2009)

First off- you do have an edit button tyranno. I'd suggest becoming familiar with it before Darkreever decides to bare his teeth at you for multi-posting.

Secondly- why does Asquel Immortus even require a character sheet to be posted? He is, by the very nature of The Black Legionnaire being the rp's gm, a _non-player character_ (npc). Npc's are not the same as a player character from the standpoint of the gm's fore-knowledge of the storyline and the requirements he/she needs of the npc in question to complete goals/points within that story. Knowing that the quest will end (or not) if the main npc 'dies' is information that comes to pass within the bounds of the rp.

It is a good point of reference to a gm to have an outline of facts and information on an npc, however there is absolutely no reason that the players need to see a character sheet written up for the npc at all. A physical description, a synopsis of the npc's background that relates to the players, and the npc's demeanor in interactions with the other characters is really all the players need to know at the start of the rp (baring information and details relevant to the characters as individuals).


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

I guess you're right, I could've kept this to myself...

...However, I decided that I wanted to share it, and though it may seem pointless to you, I did it anyway, the reason? Because I can.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

The Black Legionnaire said:


> and though it may seem pointless to you, I did it anyway, the reason? Because I can.


Take care not to put words in the mouths of others. Euphrati never said doing so was pointless, just that a GM does not need a character sheet for an NPC.

In doing so and keeping the sheet, your NPC is now set in stone and no changes can really be made to him. As an NPC he will generally not change all that much via character development (because NPC's are not player characters, they help the story in one form or another.)


Keeping much of an important NPC to yourself allows you to make changes if they are needed. Not major alterations so that he suddenly has the answer to a problem (most of the time NPC's shouldn't be solving the problems faced by the players) but more subtle things if some aspects cease to make sense.

I do this to great extent in my Space Wolf RP's, The Claw and Fury of Wolves, with characters like Baldyr Ice-slayer or the wolf scout Morgun. Both have much of their information left known only to me, so that I can reveal tidbits of information (like the story of how Baldyr became the Ice-slayer) at my leisure and make changes if I need to.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

Right, of course...

I guess it was stupid to reveal that Asquel has a character sheet.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

They're not saying it was stupid, just that it wasn't needed.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

Santaire said:


> They're not saying it was stupid, just that it wasn't needed.


Thanks, also, are you going to join this?

Or are you just watching for disagreements so you can swoop in like batman and save the day?

The latter, I don't mind, because, batman is awesome.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

I'm not going to join and no, I am not trying to be batman, just trying to be helpful


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Is this thread still open to new players? I'm an extreme noob to this so feel free to say no, but I would like to kick start my online rping with your game. If so see character sheet below;

Username - (Firedamaged)

RP name - Drogharath aka 'Little Wizard'

Age - 2507

Appearance - The 'Little Wizard' is, as can be expected, a diminutive by marine standards standing at only 7 feet tall. His rather roundish head is topped by a messy array of spiky black hair, his eyes have lost their irises and become dyed entirely purple by over-eposure to warp energies. His heavily customised Power Armour is bedecked with bandoleers, hooks, ornaments and sigils of all kinds. He wields a force-scythe as his main close combat weapon but a bolt pistol hangs from one of the many hooks around his waist next to a heavily scarred and battered helmet.

Personality - Drogharath is a very fidgety person. He is almost constantly moving, even in sleep and is more often than not checking his equipment or fiddling with one of his many symbols and praying to Tzeentch. He is incredibly suspicious of all those around him and is especially aggressive when his height is mocked. He hates leaving anything to chance and collects small trinkets or trophies from his enemies, believing them to grant him luck in coming battles. He dreams of the day he will look down on those who mock him as he is elevated to the status of Daemon Prince.

History - Drogarath made his name and earned his moniker early in his career on Solaris Primus. The last survivor of his squad, caught in between warring armies of Imperial Guard and the Tau, he managed to finish a dark ritual and open a portal large enough for daemonic support to flow through and overwhelm both armies in one swoop. He was found after the battle by a Lord of Change and blessed for his efforts, raised from an Aspiring Sorcerer to a full Sorcerer, branded with the Mark of Tzeentch and gifted with his most treasured and fiercely guarded possession; a feather from the wing of a Lord of Change.

Since then he has taken to the warp-energies with a fervour, practicing daily with his force-scythe, praying constantly for Tzeentch's blessings in all his actions whilst all the time keeping an eye on his comrades, worried that others might be more devout in their patronage than he. When Asquel secluded himself in his chambers after a particularly violent battle, Drogarath immediately sought his confrontation, worry and concern warring with suspicion in his mind.

War Gear - Power Armour, Force Scythe and Bolt Pistol.

Psyker Powers - Doombolt and Bolt of Change.

What do you think?

Regards

FD


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Heh, an Astartes with 'short man syndrome', amusing.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

@Firedamaged: Great, though Tzeentch-Blessed Power Armor can't be selected from the get go.

Sorry if I didn't make that clear...


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Ah right, never mind, just regular power armour then, thought it was odd no-one was picking it when you put it in the war gear options.
When are you thinking of starting this off?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

A midget Astartes?

First time for everything I guess.


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> A midget Astartes?
> 
> First time for everything I guess.


Why does everyone forget Aximand aka 'Little Horus'?
I'm far from the first to come up with a diminutive Astartes.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

But Aximand wasn't short, he was just called that because he looked like Horus. Remember, Primarchs were huge even when compared with astartes.


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

In that case my bad, I just remember from the first Horus Heresy books that the others were all bigger and Aximand was described as a 'small but imposing figure' with a short temper and had my own character sort of based around him.


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Also, was Aximand a Primarch? I thought he was just another member of the Mournival like Loken or Abaddon, whilst Horus was the Primarch for the Lunar Wolves.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

Double post.

But anyway, I was saying that Horus was the primarch to help me explain that Aximand was not short


----------



## Imp Blackheart (Nov 29, 2010)

I would personal love to get in on this if it is possible so here is my char if accepted.


The Character Sheet

Username: Imp Blackheart

RP Name: Karzek

Age: aprox. 1,000 -? (due to lost time spent in the warp)

Appearance: Karzek appears youthful with grace and agility not common amongst his battle brothers. His power armor is a relic MkV suit,heavily inlaid with silver runes of power and dedication to his legion and to tzeentch, with the helm bearing the common appearance with ritualistic scars carved into the helms surface then inlaid with silver beneath both eye plates forming what appears to be tears or fangs, it is unclear as to which. He strongly favors his Force Halberd which is named Warp weaver. he also carries two finely crafted pistols, one being a bolt pistol, the other a plasma pistol which are holstered at his hips.

Personality: Openly intuitive and quizzical, Kerzak shows and aptitude for machinespirts as well as his abilities for sorcery.He has become obsessed with locating lost technology's and any pertinent memory coils to extend and expand his research into the unknown of combining his magic lore into the creation of warmachines without the need for demonic possession's. in high hopes of reclaiming some of the fallen Rubric and placing them into might engines of war so that they will once again walk amongst their brothers. he trusts no one outside of his own legion and harbors a natural hatred to the corpse gods tech priests of mars, with their control over the vast amounts of information hidden from all those who seeks it. Seeking them out to capture, only to retrieve the knowledge they possess for his own means, before sacrificing their souls to his god Tzeentch. he makes it know to all that if he could, he would undergo the process of bionic transfers to make himself one with the machine while maintaining his psychic connection. 

History: Kerzak does not remember much of his earlier life. He was travailing with a warband when the ship they were on, angered the entity's of the warp, which then tore the vessel apart. When Kerzak finally re-awoke, he had found himself alone on a massive space hulk. he spent decades exploring the massive ruins of the hulk he was trapped on, and to his surprise, he started discovering relic's and lost technology's amongst the many countless ships and so began to study his findings. he fully felt blessed, and that it was Tzeentch's guiding hand that allowed him to be here. this is where he discovered his force weapon. he eventually made his lair in the ruins of a Adeptus Mechanicus forgeship where he prayed,defiling all traces of the corpse god and his minions. Absorbeding the information from the memory coils throughout the ships. This is where he discovered his fondness and affinity for the machinespirits. He was later led by dreams and the whispers of the warp to a bulkhead that was sealed, wondering what laid behind the bulkhead, he proceeded to excavate the door spending what seemed like years clawing and burning his way through the thick adaminte and ceramite plates. What he discovered was that the bulkhead had fused with a thunderhawk gunship of an unknown legion,curious he went inside and he had found a bike, a cache of weapons and a lone MkV power armor. he retrieved these artifacts and blessed and sanctified the unknown thunderhawk giving it over to the will of tzeentch. He then toiled over the forge of a master artificer stripping his own armor to help bless and sanctify his new armor with powers of chaos. after his rituals he realized his work was still not complete, it still lacked the ritual of blood to seal it in chaos. with this disturbing realization, and the discovery of the unknown legion thunderhawk. he put his knowledge to use, and crated a craft to escape the hulk and hopefully with the will of tzeentch the warp. when the craft was built he knelt down on the deck and prayed for the guidence of tzeentch, when he arose and boarded his makeshift craft, he left the hulk knowing he would never see it again, and thrusted through the warp and into real space.

Karzek soon traveled and met Asquel Immortus and traveled with him, being the first real brother of a legion he had not seen in an unaccountable amount of time. Asquel was intrigued by Karzeks fondness for machines and the knowledge he had learned from his time on the space hulk. After years of traveling together and fighting on countless worlds they parted ways as Karzek began again with researching the ways of combining magics with machines. After Asguel recovered from his ordeal and approached Karzek with his proposal and the promises of the potential of finding lost information on technology and magics. Karzek could not refuse his long time brother and agreed without hesitation.

Wargear: Power Armor, Force Halberd ( Warp Weaver ),Bolt Pistol, Chaos Bike

Psychic Powers: Doombolt, Bolt of Change

(personality has been updated)


----------



## Imp Blackheart (Nov 29, 2010)

Santaire said:


> Double post.
> 
> But anyway, I was saying that Horus was the primarch to help me explain that Aximand was not short



if i remembered correctly aximand was the shortest OF the mournival, not the shortest of the legion. i dunno cant remember fully would have to dig out my books lol, but i think that was what it was.


----------



## Santaire (Feb 13, 2011)

He may have been but not by much


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

@Firedamaged: Accepted, welcome to the Sorcerers.

@Imp: Was the warband your Chaos Marine part of a Thousand Sons warband? If so, accepted once Personality is 5 Lines.

We'll start once Imp has been accepted.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

Double posting, just to let you know, that we are about to begin! 

I'll just have to make the Action Thread, then I'll edit this post to say it's up and running!


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

The Black Legionnaire said:


> Double posting, just to let you know, that we are about to begin!
> 
> I'll just have to make the Action Thread, then I'll edit this post to say it's up and running!


Double post! *stern glare*

But anyway, lets hope this RP goes well.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> Double post! *stern glare*
> 
> But anyway, lets hope this RP goes well.


GM's are allowed to double post in their own RP's or recruitment threads.


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

darkreever said:


> GM's are allowed to double post in their own RP's or recruitment threads.


Cough_Doublestandards_Cough, sorry terrible cold I've been having lately. 

That aside, I have just thought of possibly the most terrible pun relating to my character. In order to not only get it off my chest but to also assure everyone that I won't be making terrible jokes during the actual RP I thought I'd warn you guys beforehand. To that effect should I ever refer to the force-scythe as 'Bruce' or enter a fight with the battle cry 'Nice to kill you' please feel free to have my character shot in the leg or have his arm chopped off or some such.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

Noted.

Anyway, the Genesis has started! Start off by describing your character's journey to the war room. Also, feel free to add some description of _The Sorcerer's Vendetta_'s interior, and why not give your character a slave while your at it.

Also, the sorcerer waiting at the war room is Asquel, so it's okay for your character to call him by his name.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Firedamaged said:


> Cough_Doublestandards_Cough, sorry terrible cold I've been having lately.


Yeah, because I am really a person you want to piss off by being a cunt; I don't do it often but I have no trouble showing your ass the door if you would like.

A GM is allowed to double post in his/her recruitment and action thread because they of all people should not feel constrained when they need to make an announcement, put up an(other) update, or introduce something/someone important that was not before. A GM should really only use this privalage where they must, but the point of it is to recognize that GMing an RP is not the easiest job in the world and cutting them a little slack is nice.


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Hey Imp B., sorry if I stole a bit of your character background in this update but wanted to at least have someone my character could be 'friendly' with without breaking character. Let me know if you want me to change it.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

darkreever said:


> GM's are allowed to double post in their own RP's or recruitment threads.


Really?

huh, guess you learn new things every day.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey, tyranno, your post is inconsitent with what was occuring.

No-one had entered the war room, we're witing outside for the other sorcerers.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

Woah, so we've already updated? I was expecting more than a day in between updates. 

Also who was the Sorceror who assisted the mortal slave, was it Asquel? I wasn't clear.


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

The Black Legionnaire said:


> Hey, tyranno, your post is inconsitent with what was occuring.
> 
> No-one had entered the war room, we're witing outside for the other sorcerers.


_WARNING: The following paragraph gets a bit silly.
_
We can just say he came later after everyone had already entered. Unless the conversation with the terminators reveals an important plot point... or there's someone already in the war-room that's going to be a big surprise... OMG who's it gonna be? I bet it's Horus. Except he's dead... but you might have brought him back to life! Like jesus... or a zombie...
OMG are we going on a campaign with zombie-jesus-Horus? That would be sooo awesome!!

Silliness has ended. This silliness warning was brought to you by the good people at Monty Python's Flying Circus.

As a side note we now have a theme for the next Chaos RP after we finish this one 

_Okay now the silliness has ended.
_
*Is it a major plot point that we not be in the war-room yet or is it something we could work around?*


----------



## Imp Blackheart (Nov 29, 2010)

@Firedamaged
not at all, i loved it and allowed me to fully get into char. and i have no probs with you guys building off my background. its what RPing is all about. theres gotta be some sort of connection between the players chars


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

The Black Legionnaire said:


> Hey, tyranno, your post is inconsitent with what was occuring.
> 
> No-one had entered the war room, we're witing outside for the other sorcerers.


i was around my nans for the whole weekend so i couldnt reply i thought i said that


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

Firedamage, I'd prefer it if you no longer took control of other characters, unless you are given permission by myself.


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Fair enough, deleted, will try again with something else. Sorry for messing anybody up.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

For the love of the Dark Gods, could somebody please post in the action thread?!

I would, but I can't write a post up longer than my thumb.


----------



## Rems (Jun 20, 2011)

What kind of update schedule are you looking for here? 

Everyday, a few times a week? It's rare to be able to sustain more than one update a week.


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

Maybe once per two days? Just something that keeps the Genesis fresh and alive.


----------



## Imp Blackheart (Nov 29, 2010)

*shrugs* ive already posted my long speal about what happened from war room to hanger


----------



## Imp Blackheart (Nov 29, 2010)

sooo did this RP die out?


----------



## Firedamaged (Oct 27, 2011)

Dunno, I was quite enjoying it, legionnaire has been a bit quiet though. Maybe we should keep going until he comes back... Karzek and Drogharath could have a little side mission...


----------



## Imp Blackheart (Nov 29, 2010)

your guess is as good as mine


----------



## The Black Legionnaire (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm afraid this is dead, I'm sorry, it was a good game, but I don't feel like this has any spark left in it.

I apologize.


----------



## tyranno the destroyer (Nov 23, 2010)

shame really oh well


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful (Feb 13, 2011)

The Black Legionnaire said:


> I'm afraid this is dead, I'm sorry, it was a good game, but I don't feel like this has any spark left in it.
> 
> I apologize.


no worries, wasn't your fault


----------

